# And we finally have..............



## Tommerag (Jan 11, 2011)

The iPhone for verizon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is anyone else pumped about this announcement? Not to mention it will have a mobile hot spot built in which you can connect up to 5 computers to.


----------



## medicRob (Jan 11, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> The iPhone for verizon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is anyone else pumped about this announcement? Not to mention it will have a mobile hot spot built in which you can connect up to 5 computers to.



No, cause it is CDMA and their network sucks. I'll stick with my iPhone 4 on AT&T, and hopefully in the next month or two, we will hear about the release of the iPhone 5, which I will get along with iPad 2.


----------



## Tommerag (Jan 11, 2011)

I can say I have never had a problem with Verizon's network and I have been with them since 2004. And seeing as how we dont have AT&T here in south dakota, yet anyways. I will be more then happy with this. Once Verizon further lays out their LTE network I think Verizon's network will be much better then AT&Ts.


Side note: Can one of the Mods move this topic to the general discussion, didnt realize I posted in the wrong area.


----------



## medicRob (Jan 11, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> I can say I have never had a problem with Verizon's network and I have been with them since 2004. And seeing as how we dont have AT&T here in south dakota, yet anyways. I will be more then happy with this. Once Verizon further lays out their LTE network I think Verizon's network will be much better then AT&Ts.
> 
> 
> Side note: Can one of the Mods move this topic to the general discussion, didnt realize I posted in the wrong area.



Wait til iPhone users try to facetime and use some of the more advanced features.. Myself and several other developers aren't going to adapt any of our programs that work via the transmission of cellular data over to work with CDMA. 

As far as the network being better, I could post some studies from a technical standpoint, but will refrain.. When I speak of better, I am not speaking of signal alone, I am speaking of fiber lines, tower transmission rates, and several other factors.. 

Either way, it is time for iPhone 5, and I doubt Verizon will be getting the iPhone 5 for at least another year after AT&T gets it, Long Term Evolution network or not. According to the modmyi post a few weeks ago announcing the iPhone 4 would be coming to verizon, with the announcement slated for 1.11.11 at 11:00 AM, the Verizon version will cost about $30 - $50 more due to the cost of the equipment needed to use CDMA.


----------



## Tommerag (Jan 11, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Verizon version will cost about $30 - $50 more due to the cost of the equipment needed to use CDMA.



That is actually false. The iPhone 4 cost the exact same on verizon as att&t 199 for the 16gb and 299 for the 32gb.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 11, 2011)

Meh

Android > iOS.


----------



## medicRob (Jan 11, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> That is actually false. The iPhone 4 cost the exact same on verizon as att&t 199 for the 16gb and 299 for the 32gb.



Where did they post this? (link?)


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 11, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Where did they post this? (link?)



All the news articles on it today


----------



## medicRob (Jan 11, 2011)

Linuss said:


> All the news articles on it today



Haven't read any of the articles today, been too busy. I was going on the post from modmyi. Speaking of which, time to check Google Fastflip.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 11, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> I can say I have never had a problem with Verizon's network and I have been with them since 2004. And seeing as how we dont have AT&T here in south dakota, yet anyways. I will be more then happy with this. Once Verizon further lays out their LTE network I think Verizon's network will be much better then AT&Ts.
> 
> 
> Side note: Can one of the Mods move this topic to the general discussion, didnt realize I posted in the wrong area.



Um, if AT&T hasn't seen the point on moving in, what makes you think Verizion is going to provide LTE service to the area anytime soon?


----------



## medicRob (Jan 11, 2011)

Im just glad to see HSPA+ getting the boot. Also, Aidey is right. You are only gonna get 4G in metropolitan areas. Moreover, AT&T has 10x the fiber Verizon ever will.


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 11, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Meh
> 
> Android > iOS.



Agreed, but battery life on iPhone > Droid.


----------



## Tommerag (Jan 11, 2011)

Supposedly my area is supposed to have LTE by the end of the year. We'll see whether or not that comes true.

South Dakota has always been dominated by Verizon and Alltel, but AT&T bought Alltel in South Dakota and that is supposed to happen some time this spring/summer I believe.


----------



## CAOX3 (Jan 11, 2011)

I could be wrong but I thought I read the verizon iphone will only  be 3g compatible.

I have  android  phone 3g connection now and I think its pretty quick, 4g must be blazing.

I no techie by any stretch so the fact that I can even surf the web on my phone is pretty amazing to me.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Agreed, but battery life on iPhone > Droid.



True, but app cost in general goes to the Droid.


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 11, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> True, but app cost in general goes to the Droid.



Doesn't bother me. I would rather have a phone that I can use for few days, and pay a little more for apps, than to have cheap apps and a phone that dies after a few hours.

.


----------



## JJR512 (Jan 11, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Meh
> 
> Android > iOS.



Yeah, and spider straps > quick clips, Type II ambulances > Type III ambulances, chocolate ice cream > strawberry ice cream, and Deer Park bottled water > Aquafina bottled water.

If everybody agreed with that, there wouldn't be any quick clips, Type III ambulances, strawberry ice cream, or Aquafina water.

So "Android > iOS" is FALSE. Maybe it's true FOR YOU but it's not true as an absolute statement.


----------



## EMS49393 (Jan 12, 2011)

I like my blackberry.  It's actually a pinkberry and it's taken me almost two years to figure it out, except voicemail.  I still have no idea how to get my voicemail set up.

I'm not ready for anything more complicated.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 12, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Doesn't bother me. I would rather have a phone that I can use for few days, and pay a little more for apps, than to have cheap apps and a phone that dies after a few hours.
> 
> .



Look for juicedefender in the market place... you'll thank me.


My G2 lasts over a 24hr shift with heavy usage, no charging.


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 13, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Look for juicedefender in the market place... you'll thank me.
> 
> 
> My G2 lasts over a 24hr shift with heavy usage, no charging.



I've seen no noticeable improvement. I want my phone to last for at least 2 full days. 3 preferably. My blackberry was great about this.

When I go out all night, I want to know that my phone will still have charge when I wake up sometime the next day. lol (work hard, play hard).


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 13, 2011)

EMS49393 said:


> I like my blackberry.  It's actually a pinkberry and it's taken me almost two years to figure it out, except voicemail.  I still have no idea how to get my voicemail set up.
> 
> I'm not ready for anything more complicated.



My iPhone I a lot less complicated than a blackberry.


----------



## JJR512 (Jan 13, 2011)

I tried a Blackberry, a Curve I think it was, in 2008. It looked nice. I really wanted to like it. At the time, I was coming from a Palm Treo 755; the BB Curve was essentially the same shape and size, with small screen at top and keyboard at the bottom.

I really wanted to like it, and tried to, but in the end, I just couldn't. I didn't like that it wasn't a touch screen (like the Palm and so many other devices), and I didn't like the OS itself.

At the time, I had no intention of getting an iPhone. I'd never actually used one, though. Looking back, I really don't know why I was so much against the iPhone at first. I had a similar problem with getting an iPod, which I had done only about a year or so earlier. Even though this is stupid, I still have a tendency to shy away from the mainstream, or doing what everyone else is doing, or what the "cool people" are doing. But after I had bought the BB Curve and began to realize I just wasn't digging it, I began looking for something else, since I was still able to return the Curve.

I looked at some of the other Windows smartphones and didn't really like anything...I actually did try a Palm Treo with the Palm OS (my older 755 had Windows on it), but didn't like the Palm OS, either. At this time, as I mentioned in the last paragraph, I was always skipping right past the iPhone displays in the stores, but that week the iPhone 3G came out and I said what the heck, I'll take a look, since I'm in the store and there's a line of people that want to buy one and no salesperson available to help me find something else. So I looked...and I liked. And I wound up buying one.

The iPhone isn't perfect. No Android phone is perfect. No phone of any kind, smart or otherwise, is perfect. Each has its own set of strengths and weaknesses. You find the best thing you like and can afford and works where you need it to work, and hopefully you find the thing that's best for you.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 13, 2011)

I have no clue what most of you are talking about but I just got the latest greatest thing....it is called a Nextel and it works like a 2 way radio...man I just push the button and I can talk coast to coast...freaking amazing!!!

I hardly use any minutes either...anyways, hope you guys hear about this soon and try it out!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 13, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> I have no clue what most of you are talking about but I just got the latest greatest thing....it is called a Nextel and it works like a 2 way radio...man I just push the button and I can talk coast to coast...freaking amazing!!!
> 
> I hardly use any minutes either...anyways, hope you guys hear about this soon and try it out!



Latest, greatest? :-?

I had one of those back in 2004. I only got rid of it cause NEXTELL (sprint) does not cover where I live. I absolutely loved it though.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 13, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Latest, greatest? :-?
> 
> I had one of those back in 2004. I only got rid of it cause NEXTELL (sprint) does not cover where I live. I absolutely loved it though.



Please tell me you were merely playing along with my humor....?


----------



## Sasha (Jan 13, 2011)

As a verizon customer I'm not psyched because I don't want an iphone. I want a droid.

Actually if I had the ability to get anything other than my blackberry, RIGHT now, I'd probably take it. Windows phone, iphone, droid phone, I don't care. As long as it does internet, texting, and is not a blackberry. They're crap phones. Crap.


----------



## EMS49393 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm going to be forced into getting a new phone.  My blackberry keeps giving me the white screen of death telling me I have an app error and have to reset.  It's also running like an old dog.

I'm thinking about a droid.  I might consider an iphone, but I'm pretty concerned about usability with the iphone.  I purposely bought a Zune because I couldn't figure out how to use itunes and load songs from my library to an ipod.  I've had that wonderful Zune for three years and it's the best little electronic thing I've ever owned.  Now, if it just had more than 80g capacity, I'd be set.


----------



## JJR512 (Jan 13, 2011)

EMS49393 said:


> I'm going to be forced into getting a new phone.  My blackberry keeps giving me the white screen of death telling me I have an app error and have to reset.  It's also running like an old dog.
> 
> I'm thinking about a droid.  I might consider an iphone, but I'm pretty concerned about usability with the iphone.  I purposely bought a Zune because I couldn't figure out how to use itunes and load songs from my library to an ipod.  I've had that wonderful Zune for three years and it's the best little electronic thing I've ever owned.  Now, if it just had more than 80g capacity, I'd be set.



The biggest iPod is 160 GB, twice the size of your Zune. That's $250.

There are a few different ways to load songs onto an iPod from iTunes. Once the iPod has been connected to an iTunes library for the first time, I believe the default is for all songs to be synced. You can also choose to sync only "checked" songs; each song has a little checkbox in the library, and only those that have been checked would be synced if you use this option. You can also create a special playlist, put only the songs you want on your iPod in this playlist, and then sync just that playlist to your iPod. I believe you can also drag and drop songs from the library area onto the iPod icon on the left side of the iTunes window.


----------



## EMS49393 (Jan 13, 2011)

JJR512 said:


> The biggest iPod is 160 GB, twice the size of your Zune. That's $250.
> 
> There are a few different ways to load songs onto an iPod from iTunes. Once the iPod has been connected to an iTunes library for the first time, I believe the default is for all songs to be synced. You can also choose to sync only "checked" songs; each song has a little checkbox in the library, and only those that have been checked would be synced if you use this option. You can also create a special playlist, put only the songs you want on your iPod in this playlist, and then sync just that playlist to your iPod. I believe you can also drag and drop songs from the library area onto the iPod icon on the left side of the iTunes window.



I fiddled with itunes for weeks.  It was truly the biggest pain in the butt program I have ever used (and I've used plenty in the past 25 years).  Zune is incredibly easy and it likes all my formats, populates my media whenever I upload.  I have a monthly pass that gives me unlimited downloads and 10 credits a month to use to purchase songs.  It takes the microsoft points as well.  It's just more user friendly.  To each his own.

As far as phones, if I didn't use the email and internet so much because of my business, I'd down-grade to a dumb phone like my parents have.  Unfortunately, I have an obsession for monitoring my every minute of my business and absolutely need to be connected to customers and suppliers all the time.  I'll probably end up with one of the newer blackberrys.  My husband is pretty set on an iphone and I hope they aren't running one of the BOGO's because that would automatically screw me into an iphone since its his contract year to choose. :sad:


----------



## JJR512 (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't think you have to worry about that, I've never been aware of any special deals or offers on iPhones.


----------

